# SUSTENON 250  good or bad?



## 305SOUTH (Jul 30, 2007)

SUSTENON 250...good or bad for first ever cycle (10 weeks inject. ).


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Jul 30, 2007)

sustanOn 250 is what i did my first cycle on and gained a solid 10 lbs. I swear by sustanon as my test for every cycle but others disagree. I'd say go for it after u answer ur age, weight, height, goals, n mg's per week u plan on doing....


----------



## machinehead (Aug 5, 2007)

Sustanon contains test. with 4 esters, keep the cycle simple, test with one ester, I would go with enanthate.
Also you can go with cyp.


----------



## jcharleston (Aug 8, 2007)

Sustanon cycle is very good idea for 1st cycle.
For protection take some clomid and also nolvadex would be good.

Here's one cycle of Susta and Clomid:

Sustanon cycle


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Aug 12, 2007)

I do like sust,but I prefer cyp or enan.Especially for a first cycle.

I think you would do much better with a 10-12 wk cycle of enan.


----------



## musclemilk40 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Absolutely mandatory*

The best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GETLIKETHIS (Aug 29, 2007)

i am going to be completly honest. i feel that for your first cycle you will see better strength gains in a faster amount of time if you just take TEST PROPIONATE, STACK THAT WITH DECA DURABOLIN!!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2007)

Since when did all these people who do not know shit abotu As start giving advice in the anabolics forum?


----------



## curqleez (Aug 29, 2007)

Test cyp or enanthate will keep a constand blood level while sus needs to be inj eod to keep constant blood level although it will still work.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2007)

Mixing different esters on a first cycle is fucking dumb, end of story. Some people have different reactions to different esters, so doing 4 at one time on your first cycle is stupid. How would you know which ester is causing the problem. Steroids are serious fucking business. 

You guys are playing with a gun, and you don't even know which end the bullet comes out of.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 29, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Mixing different esters on a first cycle is fucking dumb, end of story. Some people have different reactions to different esters, so doing 4 at one time on your first cycle is stupid. How would you know which ester is causing the problem. Steroids are serious fucking business.
> 
> You guys are playing with a gun, and you don't even know which end the bullet comes out of.



Very true


----------



## VMSEddieF (Aug 30, 2007)

Its Test so I say sure.  Dose is important.
Id go with 200mg max for first shot then 7 days later increase it if your heart rate and bp are tolerable.  That goes for all if ya ask me.


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Jun 8, 2010)

one amp of sustenon 250 and one amp of deca for starts works great eat clean and train smart .


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Jun 8, 2010)

theres new sustenon 250 out there made by obs pharmatec labs ...its better than the old stuff more exact .


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 8, 2010)

sonofsam1975 said:


> one amp of sustenon 250 and one amp of deca for starts works great eat clean and train smart .



If you are a candidate to use AAS, using 250mg of sust a week is a waste.  You are shutting your natural test production for practically nothing.  I wouldn't suggest anything under 500mg of test for any cycle.  I just don't feel as if it's worth it for a mere 250mg a week...and keeping in mind that your body won't get the full effect from the shorter esters.  Sust works well at HIGH doses, not low.  IMHO.


/V


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 8, 2010)

High dosages and pinned frequently. If you are going to pin frequently, go with prop.

Overall though. Pick cyp or enanth!


----------



## MDR (Jun 8, 2010)

Sust adds so many variables.  I prefer C or E, especially for a first run.  Also, Victor hit it on the head, as usual.-250mg?  Why?  Makes no logical sense at all.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 8, 2010)

sonofsam1975 said:


> one amp of sustenon 250 and one amp of deca for starts works great eat clean and train smart .




This is such horrible advice.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Jun 8, 2010)

305SOUTH said:


> SUSTENON 250...good or bad for first ever cycle (10 weeks inject. ).




SustEnon 250 is Organons sust in 1 ml amps for Portugal market. As As are illegla in Portugal I assume you have script or fake ( more likely)

Please pots pick and I will check it


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2010)

neovar + LHJO = uber desirable!


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

id say sust 250 go for it 1ml to 1.5ml per week if its your first cycle i is more than enough. Some would say sust needs to be done EOD but i disagree and so do many others.


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> This is such horrible advice.



Plenty of people have done first cycles with just 250 of sust a week ate right and had great gains. 

back in the old days first cycles were 250mg of test and plenty of food and people grew.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 9, 2010)

JW_HRT said:


> id say sust 250 go for it 1ml to 1.5ml per week if its your first cycle i is more than enough. Some would say sust needs to be done EOD but i disagree and so do many others.



Care to provide us with some scientific reasoning?  Many others who actually know what they are talking about know very well that sust should be taken ED or EOD....and not at 250mg e/w.  Prove me wrong, and provide explanations.


/V


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

Victor, 

I do not have to give you any scientific data on that. I am talking about real world experience and i have seen dozens of people start a first cycle at 250mg of sust per week and have great results. It works plain and simple we do not have to agree. 

It worked for me years ago and has worked for many today.

Oh and i know what i am talking about.


----------



## MDR (Jun 9, 2010)

Sust works best at higher doses, that is not in dispute.  This is simple science.  Of course we do not have to agree, but if someone tells me that pigs fly, they will have to present some evidence to support such a crazy statement beyond their opinion.


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

so prove to me that sust at 250mg a week does not work. Show me a person who did a first cycle of 250mg a week without results. 

You cant because a first time user will respond to 250mg a week of sust for 10-12weeks no problem. 

Scales, measurements, strength and eyes do not lie. I have seen friends gain any were from 15-20lbs on 250mg of sust in 10 weeks with proper eating habits and training.

i remember my second ever was 250mg of sust and i gained 18lbs in 12 weeks! I was also leaner than before with a smaller waist and flatter stomach.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 9, 2010)

JW_HRT said:


> so prove to me that sust at 250mg a week does not work. Show me a person who did a first cycle of 250mg a week without results.
> 
> You cant because a first time user will respond to 250mg a week of sust for 10-12weeks no problem.
> 
> ...



Most of your gains were probably from a placebo effect. 

250mg sut/wk pinned 1x/wk is pretty much wasting the short esters. Take that and the ester weight into consideration and you are getting a decent amount less than 250mg/wk. When it's all said and done you aren't getting THAT much more than your natural levels.

If you are gonna shut yourself down at least make it worth it..


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

so 20lbs of placebo gains? I find that very hard to believe Tyler

I dont see why its so hard now a days for people to think that low dosages still work.

people on first cycles can get away with very low dosages. We all know there are two schools of thoughts when it comes to first cycles.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 9, 2010)

JW_HRT said:


> so 20lbs of placebo gains? I find that very hard to believe Tyler
> 
> I dont see why its so hard now a days for people to think that low dosages still work.
> 
> people on first cycles can get away with very low dosages. We all know there are two schools of thoughts when it comes to first cycles.




You fail to see the science behind this.  If you understood how sust works, you would not suggest using a mere 250mg a week.  There are plenty of threads that go into great detail about this.  Use the search feature and read all the threads, than you might understand why sust is a poor choice to begin with, as well as the low 250mg e/w dose.  

If you take sust at 250mg e/w, you are sure to experience blood plasma levels flux, and that's a no no.  You want to keep all levels even at all times.  With sust, the shorter esters will work, than stop, work, than stop (@ 250mg e/w).  This would not be the case with enan, cyp, or prop, for example.  It's all about timing and understanding the science behind esters (timing, half lives, etc.).



/V


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mmhmm. Science > Opinion.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 9, 2010)

JW_HRT said:


> Plenty of people have done first cycles with just 250 of sust a week ate right and had great gains.
> 
> back in the old days first cycles were 250mg of test and plenty of food and people grew.



Well that is a low dose. If i'm going to shut my body down, I'm going to do a cycle thats worth doing. Some many respond to 250mg, however not all will. Now 500mg of test e as a first cycle, I haven't found a thread yet where they didn't get good results (unless it was fake/underdosed)

Ontop of that sus is a 4 ester mix, what if you react bad? You won't know which ester it is.

Also, deca for a first cycle? For real man, seriously?


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 9, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> ... Ontop of that sus is a 4 ester mix, what if you react bad? You won't know which ester it is. ...



I'm pretty sure it's the COMPOUND that may react bad to you. Not the ester attached to it. Since sust is a version of test, it is still a test only cycle..


----------



## Frank7919 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey guys I totaly agree that sust is not the way to go on the first cycle. I'm on a sust cycle right know and this is my first cycle I'm at the end of 7 weeks I've done every thing right to get great gains but there just not there . Don't get me wrong I have some gains but friends that have done test c or e say that it was a bad choice for a first cycle.  I didn't get the same mass as I would from c or e. Oh yeah Im pining twice a week mon. And thurs. 500mg


----------



## richieboy (Jun 10, 2010)

cant beat sus and deca , keep it simple find what works for you.Dont abuse the diet and train hard, its all a learning curve. initially i would stick to the basics , stay safe


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 10, 2010)

richieboy said:


> cant beat sus and deca , keep it simple find what works for you.Dont abuse the diet and train hard, its all a learning curve. initially i would stick to the basics , stay safe



cyp (or enanth)/deca generally beats sust/deca.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> cyp (or enanth)/deca generally beats sust/deca.



depends on the individual, I use all three Cyp, Sust and Deca together.


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Jun 11, 2010)

whats horriable what it !!!....its better to start a cycle on a low dose than do what they use to do 25 years .ive seen guys take 3 cc's cyp just to shock there systems this are the guys who have all the problems today . remember your body needs to get use to having the extra test in your system .this doesnt happen over night .


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 11, 2010)

Prince said:


> depends on the individual, I use all three Cyp, Sust and Deca together.


 
prop-sus-deca


----------



## dippa66 (Jun 11, 2010)

So, I was going to start 1 sus 250 / week, and I am already on HGH.
 What test should I be taking to get the best results combined with my HGH?
I have never taken anything before, other than starting on HGH 4 weeks ago.
I get me HGH from my doc, and he will give me sust, unless I can suggest something else.
Can you please give me the full name, some of your abbreviations are a little hard for a newbie


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 11, 2010)

dippa66 said:


> So, I was going to start 1 sus 250 / week, and I am already on HGH.
> What test should I be taking to get the best results combined with my HGH?
> I have never taken anything before, other than starting on HGH 4 weeks ago.
> I get me HGH from my doc, and he will give me sust, unless I can suggest something else.
> Can you please give me the full name, some of your abbreviations are a little hard for a newbie



Ugh...HGH and AAS are two completely different things.  How much HGH are you taking?  What are your stats? (bf%, age, weight, height, etc.).  Sounds like you need to do a LOT of homework bro.

And like I said before, sust at 250mg a week is foolish.  If you insist on keeping it that low, use a single ester test instead of sust.  I would suggest testosterone enan or testosterone cyp....and that's only IF you are a valid candidate for AAS.  Post your stats and we'll tell you.


/V


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 11, 2010)

dippa66 said:


> So, I was going to start 1 sus 250 / week, and I am already on HGH.
> What test should I be taking to get the best results combined with my HGH?
> I have never taken anything before, other than starting on HGH 4 weeks ago.
> I get me HGH from my doc, and he will give me sust, unless I can suggest something else.
> Can you please give me the full name, some of your abbreviations are a little hard for a newbie



250mg 375mg is perfectly fine if you have not used in the past. There are many different opinions to this as you can already tell. 

Now if it were me i would go with some enanthate and your HGH. Since this is coming from your doctor is he doing all the proper blood work for you? 

like the mod said,, give us your stats.


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 11, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> You fail to see the science behind this.  If you understood how sust works, you would not suggest using a mere 250mg a week.  There are plenty of threads that go into great detail about this.  Use the search feature and read all the threads, than you might understand why sust is a poor choice to begin with, as well as the low 250mg e/w dose.
> 
> If you take sust at 250mg e/w, you are sure to experience blood plasma levels flux, and that's a no no.  You want to keep all levels even at all times.  With sust, the shorter esters will work, than stop, work, than stop (@ 250mg e/w).  This would not be the case with enan, cyp, or prop, for example.  It's all about timing and understanding the science behind esters (timing, half lives, etc.).
> 
> ...



Vic i think due to my line of work you can appreciate that i know how the drugs work. I do not believe that 250mg of sust is a waste especially with a first time user. I do how ever agree that cyp or enan would be a better choice for him. Now what we might see in paper regarding SUST at lower dosages does not mean it is not going to work. 

When sus came out it was used in HRT so that patients would only take one shot per month due to the long acting ester of decanoate 

NOW I DO NOT agree with that protocol 1ml of sus a month is no good not even for HRT. 

i know for a fact that 250mg of sust will give the user good results on a first cycle provided they do what they are supposed to do with training and diets. Why do i know this? Because i have seen it with my own two eyes and have done it in my past. There are others here who agree as well as you can see by a few post.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 11, 2010)

Prince said:


> depends on the individual, I use all three Cyp, Sust and Deca together.



Yep, that's why I included the word "generally".


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 11, 2010)

JW_HRT said:


> Vic i think due to my line of work you can appreciate that i know how the drugs work. I do not believe that 250mg of sust is a waste especially with a first time user. I do how ever agree that cyp or enan would be a better choice for him. Now what we might see in paper regarding SUST at lower dosages does not mean it is not going to work.
> 
> When sus came out it was used in HRT so that patients would only take one shot per month due to the long acting ester of decanoate
> 
> ...



I'll try and put it in simpler terms since we are almost on the same page here.  Yes, a novice user will def notice something off of 250mg of sust ew because he is still shutting down his own natural test production.  I've seen some first timers respond well off of 250mg of test e e/w.  

The issue about taking SUST at 250mg ew is that one is wasting part of the compound, and that your plasma levels will flux up and down during the cycle.  So you are not really getting a full 250mg ew.  On a first cycle, you may not (and usually don't) realize what's going on behind the scene.  Will sust work at 250mg ew?  For some....yes.  Would I recommend it?  No way....I know better.


/V


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 11, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> I'll try and put it in simpler terms since we are almost on the same page here.  Yes, a novice user will def notice something off of 250mg of sust ew because he is still shutting down his own natural test production.  I've seen some first timers respond well off of 250mg of test e e/w.
> 
> The issue about taking SUST at 250mg ew is that one is wasting part of the compound, and that your plasma levels will flux up and down during the cycle.  So you are not really getting a full 250mg ew.  On a first cycle, you may not (and usually don't) realize what's going on behind the scene.  Will sust work at 250mg ew?  For some....yes.  Would I recommend it?  No way....I know better.
> 
> ...



well what do you know i think we found a common ground


----------



## dippa66 (Jun 11, 2010)

Im 43 y.o, been training on and off for 20 years, have been hitting it hard the last 12 months 5'8'', 175lb now (started at 160), b.f. @ 15%.
My testost. was on the low side when tested, so getting a suplement dose wont be a problem.
As for AAS, you guys dont seem to understand how hard it is down here to get ANYTHING,  its easier to get, coke, heroin or ecstasy and meth is for sale on every street corner, but mention steroids and everybody runs!!.
So we have to take what we can get i.e. low dose HGH and Sustanon.


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Jun 12, 2010)

the way sustenon 250 works , first theres a fast acting test propianate second there's test decanate three theres test phenlynate and forth test cypianate the last three test last about 7 to 10 days (fact ) so i shot of sustenon 250 once every seven th day is about right , hell i know pro's that take three sustenon 250 and equpoise three times a week , do the math thats 9 amps of sustenon thats 2,250 mgs of that and three hundred mgs of the equpoise . thats crazy .


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Jun 12, 2010)

your in the land down under i feel for you brother but you can get if you look hard enough


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 12, 2010)

sonofsam1975 said:


> the way sustenon 250 works , first theres a fast acting test propianate second there's test decanate three theres test phenlynate and forth test cypianate the last three test last about 7 to 10 days (fact ) so i shot of sustenon 250 once every seven th day is about right , hell i know pro's that take three sustenon 250 and equpoise three times a week , do the math thats 9 amps of sustenon thats 2,250 mgs of that and three hundred mgs of the equpoise . thats crazy .



If I were running sust only (with no other form of test) I would inject it at least E3D. Preferably EOD since the prop ester is in there.


----------



## unclem (Jun 13, 2010)

my first cycle was omnadren 250 2xs a wk 1 pin on mon and 1 pin on thurs for 12 weeks and d-bol 20mg ed for 8 weeks made awesome gains. but i have used 2gr of sust a week and made awesome progress. i get strong off of everything but test e it just bloats me up but doesnt add that much strength. test cyp is great. if u do sustanon do at least 500mg wk 2xs a wk pin. imo


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2010)

you find a difference btw Cyp and Enanth?


----------

